# Mosquito Lagoon 4-28



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I couldn't manage to find the reds that morning, but I did get on a couple nice slot  sized trout and then this one. I got a Kodak playsport for my birthday and this was my first attempt at filming anything, so feel free to make fun of me. ;D
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/pocket_fisherman/?action=view&current=100_0179.mp4


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

1- happy b-day
2- thats a nice trout
3- cool video
4- keep the video coming


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome Jason! Congrats on the PB trout, it was a nice one for sure. And kudos on the catch and release...seems I'm rubbing off on you a bit. ;D

PS - Thanks a lot for the invite


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

nice trout bro!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That was a fat trout!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here's one right after that one where the trout wins.
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/pocket_fisherman/?action=view&current=100_0180.mp4

Jeff, we'll get it together pretty soon. I met up with Tony and his boys and let them in on where these trout were holding and they boated a 22", a 25", and lost one that was said to be pushing 30"  Sunday morning. Nobody told the trout that this is my redfish spot, I guess.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you catch that gator on a raw chicken leg? Havent seen one like that in awhile!!! Nice gator [smiley=eek.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Did you catch that gator on a raw chicken leg? Havent seen one like that in awhile!!! Nice gator [smiley=eek.gif]


Close. It was a spicy fried one from Popeyes. 
Actually, it was a Sebile stick shad in trout pattern. Go figure. All I know is that it is a fish catching machine in salt or fresh.


----------

